# How Often to milk your cow?



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

I couldn't think of a more creative thread title lol
So i know there are some that Milk twice a day, some that milk once a day ....but does anyone milk once a week? I saw a video on youtube of a guy that milks his cow once a week, and keeps the calf on her the rest of the time. He just takes the 2 gallons or whatever that he needs and the rest of the time it goes to the calf. Is this possible? I mean of course it is if someone is doing it, but i wonder how that effects the cow? the calf? Just looking for thoughts on this. We do not have a Jersey yet, but have been rolling around the idea of getting one in the future and in doing my research I came across this, and am curious as to how it works ect.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Depends a bit on the cow. She may not let down her milk for you after a week of having a calf on her. Might be more stressful on the cow. I'd imagine you'd separate her from her calf overnight and milk in the morning. Sort of a short weaning. Cows ball frequently when separated from their calf. You'd be doing this weekly. Milk production adjusts to the needs of the calf, so you won't be getting much milk.

Sort of the same as, "I bought 20 acres of woods, how do I make it a field?" or "I bought 20 acres of field, how can I make it a forest?", except you ask, " I bought a milk cow, how can I get away from daily milking?" 

I wonder why anyone would consider a Jersey that isn't interested in much milk. Half of the Jersey calves are near worthless and any crossbred calves, you could do far better with another breed to cross. 

Mastitis is a concern if she isn't milked frequently, either by you or her calf.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn’t need that much milk either so I simply raised bottle calves that I got at either auction or from a dairy farm down the road on my Jersey’s or Goat’s milk. I’d worry about trying to only milk once a week. Mastitis, no routine (no routine means they cow has no idea what your plan is so you’re re-training her weekly), etc. The bottle calves were easy once I found a decent supplier, worked with my vet on a set protocol of what to give them as soon as I got them, and I’d keep them until they were 6 months old and then sell them.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

My thoughts as well. Cows love routine, and milking her only once a week would always keep her guessing. Seems like once or twice a day is the better plan


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw a video on youtube of a guy that was building a rocket ship that he was going to fly to mars. The video stopped before his trip. Trouble with youtube, any idiot can put any video of anything, and you might be led to believe that the results were good.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Our family raised herefords and shorthorns. Grandma would walk up to a random cow, put a grain bucket down, milk whatever she had left from the calf. They were dog tame, and had just enough milk to get by in the times that the regular twice a day milked Ayrshire or Guernsey was not fresh. In later years, as the milk cows were no more, she regularly continued this practice when she wanted some cottage cheese or something.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah I would think it more a matter of daily gentle interactions with the cow to keep her calm and relaxed. I've heard a few people claim they do this and I admit though that while I'm considering the same thing.. I don't have experience with milking and using a cow as a nurse cow at the same time yet. Would be handy when wanting to take vacations and such


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

If you want to take vacations, owning livestock is not a good fit.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If she has a calf on her pen the calf for the night and milk in the morning. If she will not let her milk down, wash the udder with a warm wash cloth.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Wash the udder with warm water, dry with a clean cloth whether she wants to let down the milk or not. Once you have a tame old cow she'll get to know you and treat you like a calf anyway. Like Barnbuilder's grandma---treat them well, they will become gentle.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> If you want to take vacations, owning livestock is not a good fit.


 Never mentioned wanting to take vacations....I have beef cows, sheep and poultry I know exactly whats involved in regards to having livestock. I asked about milking because I am new to that aspect.


----------

